# Where peanutbutter comes from.



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet you didn't know this.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's too funny!!!! lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*:saywhat:Thats it for me no more PB:thankyou:*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So where does butter come from ?


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

its the peanuts diet. Thats why it flows like water out of him. Hahaha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> So where does butter come from ?


We don't call it "out of thin air er".....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I used to really like peanut butter. I'll never be able to eat another crunchy pb sandwich without cringing.
Gee, thanks Don.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't even want to know what's in crunchy .........


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It's best left undiscussed.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I could become rich....P.P.F.P.

Porta Potty's For Peanuts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

$800 a week and all you can eat.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If you get Reeses when you mix pb and chocolate, I wonder what you call it when mixed with corn?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> If you get Reeses when you mix pb and chocolate, I wonder what you call it when mixed with corn?


Answer: Disgusting.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry Bar-d couldn't resist. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you ever wonder where jelly comes from?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmmmmm......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The story behind Jello is even more thought inspiring.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Laughing You Guys are Killing My Heart cant take much more, I will Never Look at PB the Same Again!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you want to talk about hotdogs ?? I think they make them from lips and buttcracks with a little transmission fluid mxed in for color.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO !!!!!!


----------



## buckfynn (May 7, 2011)

So where does grape jelly come from? Is it grape scat as well?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Roadkill grapes......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ever see racoon poo when they have been feeding on berries ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How about javalina scat when they are eating the fruits from prickly pear cactus ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have got to quit reading this thread when I come home for lunch.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> How about javalina scat when they are eating the fruits from prickly pear cactus ?


You guys have GOT to find something better to do with your time. Don't you have Grandkids that need spoiling? Take them shooting, take pics of it, then bring them back to share. This animal poop thread needs to be CLOSED!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Last time we all went for a hike in the mountains we played "Name that poo" they are actually really good at it.







Find the poo, everyone looks at it, on the count of three everyone yells what they think it is. They know bear elk deer rabbit dog, Sam even spotted an owl in a tree, we had to wait to see if he would poo as none of us had ever seen fresh owl droppings. Sadly he was not cooperative.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This sounds like a 12step intervention should take place. I was going to recomend taking up donations to get Don out from behind the computer for a few days but I am not sure what he may subject his grandkids to next !!! And what does this one smell like !! Here try this with peanut butter !!. We could call this flavor fresh owl surprise !!!! I can here it now Hey POO Pa lets go turdin. I am sorry this is a family forum I will stop.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd be more impressed if he had them taste it and tell him what kind it is.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Poo Pa HAHAHAHA that's funny. You can laugh but the kid knows his **** when it comes to crap, not bad for a six year old.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Poo Pa HAHAHAHA that's funny. You can laugh but the kid knows his **** when it comes to crap, not bad for a six year old.


The great Poo Pa adventure...perhaps we should take photos like Chris did and try the name that poo.

I found some with bells in it..


----------

